# [wifi] partage de connection adsl Windows-Gentoo (Résolu)

## Petit bonhomme

Bonjour.

J'ai envie de partager ma connection adsl qui est installé sur un Windows XP avec ma gentoo qui est installé sur un autre ordinateur. Mon problème est que je ne sais pas du tout comment faire ceci. J'utilise pour ça une clé USB sans fil Hercules Wireless G USB2, il me semble d'ailleurs qu'il faut que j'utilise ndiswrapper, j'ai trouvé en effet sur internet un dossier compressé avec les sources de ndiswrapper avec deux fichier relatif à la clé usb sans fil (HWGusb.inf et rt2500usb.sys), j'ai notamment trouvé ce petit tuto : http://doc2.linucie.net/Install/ConnexionNetWifiNdiswrapper#toc6 mais lors de iwconfig, il me marque

"lo : no wireless extensions.

eth0 : no wireless extensions."

J'avais fait un ndiswrapper -i HWGusb.inf.

Parmis mes question que dois-je faire du fichier rt2500usb.sys ? Je voudrais aussi que quelqu'un puisse m'expliquer en détail comment faire pour mettre en place le réseau et partager la connection internet entre Windows et Gentoo. J'ai regardé la doc officiel, mais sachant que je passe par ndiswrapper, je ne sais pas comment l'utiliser. Merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider.Last edited by Petit bonhomme on Wed Jan 11, 2006 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour :p

 As tu essaye emerge rt2500 ??

 Car si ta carte as une puce rt2500 (ce qui a l'air d'etre le cas) il y as un pilote linux natif qui est excellent :p

 Pour ton partage je ne sais pas mais recherche sur le forum j'avais deja poste la question et j'avais eu une reponse :p

----------

## Petit bonhomme

 *Quote:*   

> emerge rt2500

 

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "rt2500" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked package is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_beta3 (masked by : ~x86 keyword)

- net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_beta2 (masked by : ~x86 keyword)

- net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_beta2-r2 (masked by : ~x86 keyword)

- net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_beta2-r1 (masked by : ~x86 keyword)

- net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_beta1-r1 (masked by : ~x86 keyword)
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## dapsaille

Tu utilises donc Gentoo en stable (x86) 

 pour installer cet  ebuild quand meme tappes

```

emerge /usr/portage/net-wireless/rt2500/rt2500-1.1.0_beta3.ebuild

```

Je vais me faire engeuler par les masters du forum car la methode que je te donne est un peu sauvage :p

----------

## Petit bonhomme

 *Quote:*   

> emerge /usr/portage/net-wireless/rt2500/rt2500-1.1.0_beta3.ebuild

 

```
* SMP Processors and Kernels are currently not supported

* Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

* Failure to do may cause unexpected problems.

* Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

* this package again.

!!! ERROR : net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_beta3 failed.

!!! Function check_extra_config, Line 447, Exitcode 0

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## _droop_

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Je vais me faire engeuler par les masters du forum car la methode que je te donne est un peu sauvage :p

 

Bonjour,

Je suis pas master, mais je t'engueules quand même   :Very Happy:  C'EST PAS BEAU   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Il vaut mieu utiliser /etc/portage/package.keywords...

Un coup de 

```
echo "=net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_beta3 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 fera plus propre (sinon bonjour le bordel quand il va faire un emerge -u world ; il faut eventuellement créer le répertoire /etc/portage).

N'hésitez pas à lire le manuel portage pour plus d'informations... (et pas de etc-update -3...)

Bonne journée.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   emerge /usr/portage/net-wireless/rt2500/rt2500-1.1.0_beta3.ebuild 
> 
> ```
> * SMP Processors and Kernels are currently not supported
> 
> ...

 

 Tu as une machine multi-processeur  ??

 Si non ton kernel as été compilé avec les pieds je pense ^^

----------

## Petit bonhomme

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un coup de 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est fait mais j'ai le message d'erreur plus haut.

----------

## Petit bonhomme

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Tu as une machine multi-processeur  ??
> 
>  Si non ton kernel as été compilé avec les pieds je pense ^^

 

J'ai utilisé le genkernel, je n'ai pas de machine multi-processeur.Last edited by Petit bonhomme on Wed Jan 04, 2006 1:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

Ok pour genkernel 

 Mais tu as du laisser activé l'option multiprocessor dans le kernel :p

 retournes y et decoche cette option ca iras beaucoup mieux ^^

----------

## Petit bonhomme

Ok, c'est bien dans "processor and features (machin truc)" -> symmetric processing etc ?

Edit: j'espère que c'est ça j'ai déjà lancé la compilation.

----------

## _droop_

 *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

> Ok, c'est bien dans "processor and features (machin truc)" -> symmetric processing etc ?
> 
> Edit: j'espère que c'est ça j'ai déjà lancé la compilation.

 

C'est çà...

----------

## Petit bonhomme

OK, merci ça marche, j'ai réussi à compiler rt2500

Je suis allé cherché dans le forum le post où dapsaille avait posté sa question, je pense que c'est celui là https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-410308-highlight-.html mais les how-to présenté, je crois (sans en être totalement sur, je ne dis que ce que j'ai compris et donc je peux me tromper) que ces how-to ne présentent que comment faire pour relier linux au net et au même linux partager sa connection avec un autre PC, il y avait d'ailleur un schéma dans un de ces how-to.

Sauf que moi ce que je veut c'est ça :

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo ----réseau sans fil  (ad hoc)-------->Windows XP + modem adsl ---------------> web

 

et je n'arrive pas à trouver.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

> OK, merci ça marche, j'ai réussi à compiler rt2500
> 
> Je suis allé cherché dans le forum le post où dapsaille avait posté sa question, je pense que c'est celui là https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-410308-highlight-.html mais les how-to présenté, je crois (sans en être totalement sur, je ne dis que ce que j'ai compris et donc je peux me tromper) que ces how-to ne présentent que comment faire pour relier linux au net et au même linux partager sa connection avec un autre PC, il y avait d'ailleur un schéma dans un de ces how-to.
> 
> Sauf que moi ce que je veut c'est ça :
> ...

 

 Heureux pour ton RT2500 :p

 Vu ton schema heuu bah ton modem adsl sur ton pc windows tu le partage grace a un clic droit sur ta connexion internet > proprietes > partager cette connexion , de la il vas te changer l'adresse IP de ta carte WIFI WINDOWS en 192.168.0.1 .. ensuite configure ta carte wifi gentooavec

```

ifconfig ra0 192.168.0.2 

route add default gw 192.168.0.1

echo "nameserver 192.168.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf

RaConfig2500 (pour configurer le reseau sans fil,  à lancer sous X)

```

 et ca devrait rouler si j'ai bien compris

----------

## blasserre

1- dans tes connexions réseau de XP :

paramètre ta connxion Wifi dans XP (clef WEP, SSID)

2- clic droit sur ta connexion internet > partager

XP va mettre en place un serveur DHCP (et je crois aussi un DNS) sur la connexion au réseau local que tu lui aura spécifié (ici ta connexion WiFi) et lui attribuer l'@IP 192.168.0.1

3- de là tu n'as plus qu'à définir les paramètres dans linux

la clef WEP, le SSID et une config IP en DHCP ça devrait rouler

NB: ça marche pas forcément du premier coup le partage de connexion dans XP...

reboots et redémarrages de connexions bienvenus    :Twisted Evil: 

Edit : trop lent MAIS il me semble que ça ne marche QUE si XP fournit l'IP au client

(c'est comme ça chez mes frangins en tout cas)

----------

## Petit bonhomme

Blasserre peut tu me développer ton explication car c'est la première fois que je monte un réseau sous un linux, ou sinon mets moi un lien, s'il te plait, merci. Je sais ce qu'il faut faire concernant Windows XP car j'ai déjà fait des réseau sans fil (d'ailleurs sur le même PC, mais je partageais la connection internet avec un autre XP).

Edit: dapsaille, pour ta méthode j'ai un message d'erreur

ifconfig ra0 192.168.0.2

```
SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

ra0: unknow interface: No such device
```

Et j'ai tenté de lancer RaConfig2500 mais il me marque une fenêtre "Device driver not found!"

----------

## blasserre

 *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

> Blasserre peut tu me développer ton explication car c'est la première fois que je monte un réseau sous un linux, ou sinon mets moi un lien, s'il te plait, merci. Je sais ce qu'il faut faire concernant Windows XP car j'ai déjà fait des réseau sans fil (d'ailleurs sur le même PC, mais je partageais la connection internet avec un autre XP).
> 
> Edit: dapsaille, pour ta méthode j'ai un message d'erreur
> 
> ifconfig ra0 192.168.0.2
> ...

 

1- liste tes interfaces réseau

# ifconfig -a

2- charge le module noyau (driver)

# modprobe rt2500 (pas sur du nom du module)

3- active la carte 

# ifconfig -a (une nouvelle carte est apparue)

# ifconfig ra0 (si ra0 est le nom de la nouvelle carte)

4- paramètre le wifi

# iwconfig ra0 ssid TON_SSID key XXXXXXXXXX mode ad-hoc

5- demande une IP à ton XP

# dhcpcd ra0

6- teste le réseau et le DNS

# ping 192.168.0.1

# ping google.com

----------

## Petit bonhomme

Non  :Sad:  , ca marche pas lorsque je fais ifconfig -a

il me marque:

```
eth0     Link encap:UNSPEC    HWaddr 00-30-67-00-00-02-77-C0-00-00-00-00-00

             BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

             RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

             TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

             Collisions:0 twqueuelen:1000

             RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo            Link encap: Local Loopback

             inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

            UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436  Metric:1

            RX packets:90 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

            TX packets:90 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

             Collisions:0 twqueuelen:1000

             RX bytes:6036 (5.8 b) TX bytes:6036 (5.8 b)
```

ca reste la même chose après le modprobe rt2500

J'ai testé alors un  iwconfig eth0 ssid MON_SSID key XXXXXXXXXX mode ad-hoc ainsi que le même mais avec lo, mais ca me donne ce message

 *Quote:*   

> Error:  unrecognised wireless request "ssid"

 

voilà  :Sad: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ca reste la même chose après le modprobe rt2500
> 
> 

 

ça c'est pas terrible.... tu as installé hotplug ? 

ton dmesg t'indique t'il quelque chose quand tu branches/débranches ton dongle wifi ?

vois tu ton dongle quand tu fais un # lsusb

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai testé alors un  iwconfig eth0 ssid MON_SSID key XXXXXXXXXX mode ad-hoc ainsi que le même mais avec lo, mais ca me donne ce message
> 
>  *Quote:*   Error:  unrecognised wireless request "ssid" 
> ...

 

normal lo est un péripherique virtuel te permettant d'utiliser le loopback (127.0.0.1)

et eth0 correspond à ta carte ethernet... et ni l'une ni l'autre n'ont de possibilité wifi

on va y arriver   :Wink: 

----------

## Petit bonhomme

ça c'est pas terrible.... tu as installé hotplug ? 

ton dmesg t'indique t'il quelque chose quand tu branches/débranches ton dongle wifi ?

vois tu ton dongle quand tu fais un # lsusb

[/quote]

hotplug ? euh, je ne sais pas, c'est quoi ?

Mon dmesg vois quand je débranche et le rebranche

```
usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and adress 7

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, adress 7

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and adress 8
```

Voilà comment il me le marque dans lsusb (sachant que je n'ai rien d'autre de connecté sur les ports usb)

```
Bus 001 Device 008: ID 06f8:e000
```

----------

## blasserre

bon bah d'un coup je suis moins confiant    :Sad: 

hotplug c'est le daemon qui gère les insertions de périphériques

```
# emerge -av hotplug
```

et tu l'installes si c'est pas déjà fait

pour le lancer :

```
# /etc/init.d/hotplug start
```

si tu veux qu'il soit lancé au démarrage

```
# rc-update add hotplug default  
```

mais la sortie du lsusb me paraît un poil courte... chez moi quand je n'ai rien derriere le numéro de série, j'arrive pas à faire marcher le basard... 

mais je pense que beaucoup ici vont pouvoir nous aider à avancer    :Cool: 

enfin regarde un peu ce que ça donne avec hotplug démarré, et cherches dans 

```
# modprobe -l
```

quelque chose qui ressemblerait de pres ou de loin à rt2X00

----------

## Petit bonhomme

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> enfin regarde un peu ce que ça donne avec hotplug démarré, et cherches dans 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oui il ya le module /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/net/rt2500.ko

----------

## blasserre

ok, on en arrive maintenant au moment crucial de l'opération :

il faut faire un lien entre ton module noyau et le périphérique usb

```
# A L'AIIIDE, JE SAIS PAS FAIRE
```

sur ce je   :Arrow:  [] j'reviendrais après un ptit # man linux

----------

## dapsaille

Est ce seulement sur que ta carte est une RT2500 ??

 quand tu fait modprobe rt2500

tappes ensuite ifconfig ra0 up et donne nous le resultat  s'il te plait :p

----------

## Petit bonhomme

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Est ce seulement sur que ta carte est une RT2500 ??
> 
>  quand tu fait modprobe rt2500
> 
> tappes ensuite ifconfig ra0 up et donne nous le resultat  s'il te plait :p

 

va voir sur ma recherche google, le troisième résultat (list ndiswrapper) tu verra qu'en plus il m'affiche le même lsusb:

ma recherche

```
ra0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
```

Last edited by Petit bonhomme on Sat Jan 07, 2006 1:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Petit bonhomme

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> ok, on en arrive maintenant au moment crucial de l'opération :
> 
> il faut faire un lien entre ton module noyau et le périphérique usb
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok je t'attend   :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

vu que ton site dit que ça marche, pourquoi t'essaye pas avec ndiswrapper en attendant ?  :Very Happy: 

et en passant, si tu pouvais modifier ton lien-de-la-page-d'avant-qui-casse-tout comme suit :

[ url = http://ton_lien ] un truc plus court [ / url ] sans les espaces dans les [ ]

c'est pour les gens qui ont un ibook 12"   

merci  :Wink: 

--------------------- edit ----------------------------

mouarf ! j'ai justement un dongle usb wifi rt2500 qui marchait il y a quelques temps 

(quand je dis marchait.... j'avais au moins une nouvelle interface réseau au plug)

eh ben là... comment dire... pu rien ma bonne dame

hal le voit, j'ai chargé le module avec mes tites mimines... incompatibilité avec le noyau ?

(je change de noyau comme de slip, c'est à dire à chaque fois qu'il y en a un qui sort de la machine)

----------

## Petit bonhomme

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> vu que ton site dit que ça marche, pourquoi t'essaye pas avec ndiswrapper en attendant ? 
> 
> et en passant, si tu pouvais modifier ton lien-de-la-page-d'avant-qui-casse-tout comme suit :
> 
> [ url = http://ton_lien ] un truc plus court [ / url ] sans les espaces dans les [ ]
> ...

 

Ok, c'est changer   :Wink:  , je vais voir avec ndiswrapper.

----------

## Petit bonhomme

Bonjour  :Smile:  j'ai testé avec ndiswrapper (oui, je sais ça fait quelque jours que j'ai pas donné de nouvelle) et j'ai en partie réussi, il ne me manque que très peu de chose. Notamment dans votre méthode sur la première page

iwconfig wlan0 essid MONESSID key xxxxxxxxxx mode ad-hoc

juste après il y a le dhcpcd wlan0, sauf que le système ne trouve pas le dhcpcd, il se trouve dans quel paquet s'il vous plait ? Merci

Edit: hum emerge dhcpcd, je reviens si j'ai un autre problème

EDIT 2: Ca y est !!! ça marche, je vous parle de ma Gentoo, là. Merci beaucoup à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé.

----------

